# General Discussion > Opinions >  It starts with 'P' and rhymes with 'corn'.

## Winter

So the recent HIV scare has got the industry in a standstill. My question is, for the people allegedly infected, should there be any cause for concern? Compassion? Or are you one of the types who goes by the motto 'Play with fire, gonna get burned'?

----------


## RockLee

They should have taken more precautions...If you're about to scr*w God knows how many ppl...make sure you do it safe...I think they played with fire..and they now pay the consequences  :Sou ka:

----------


## Frank D. White

workman's comp will pay for thier treatment?? The illness was caught in the work place. An interesting way to spend our tax dollars.

Frank

 :Doubt:

----------


## kirei_na_me

Should they not have been more careful? I mean, I'm sorry they got it, and wish they didn't, but then I think they kind of set themselves up for it. I mean, I sort of think of HIV in the porno industry as an occupational hazard? I know they try to keep everyone tested and vaccinated against Hepatitis and other stuff like that, but still... 

Anyway, that's a good question, Winter.

----------


## playaa

I think they should have done more, I know tests cant be 100% but, think about out of work sex that occurs, I think weekly/ daily tests should be performed for different diseases... Maybe invest into more research for QUICK result tests, and perform them before each performance...

Yeah and to Frank what a way to spend our tax dollars  :Poh:

----------

